# Grafikfehler und Absturz - Chipsatz schuld ?



## mackel90 (15. Oktober 2005)

Hallo ich hab ein Problem mit meinem comp.

 Ich habe mir vor ca 3 Monaten ein System bestehend aus AMD Athlon 3700+, ASUS A8N sli deluxe, und ner ATI X800XT zusammengebaut.

   Ich konnte damit spielen auf höchsten Bedingungen. Alles kein Problem.
 Dann einestages wollte ich meinen Rechner starten. Aber beim POST sagte er mir das der Chipsatzlüfter zu langsam drehe. ein Blick ins gehäuse bestätigte dies.
   naja, dann hab ich den lüfter abgebaut und geölt leuft nun wieder wie schmiz-katze.

 Aber seit ungefähr diesem Zeitpunkt kann ich nicht mehr spielen schon bei Counterstrike schmiert er mir nach 5-10 minuten ab (windowsoberfläche kein problem) .
 Es zeigt ein grünes Muster oder manchmal nur einen blauen Bildschirm der Ton stockt wie bei einer macke auf ner audio-cd. und dann muss man ausschalten weil dies nicht weggeht.

   Könnte es sein das das am chipsatz liegt 
   Dass er zu heiß wird oder mal zu heiß geworden ist 
   Ich mein an der Grafikkarte liegts nicht. die ist immer recht kühl.
   Oder was könnte eure Meinung nach kaputt sein ?

   Danke,
   Mackel


----------



## Alexander12 (15. Oktober 2005)

Hi.

Ich würde an um den Chipsatz zu Kühlen nen neuen Lüfter anschaffen - Sind ja nicht so teuer.

Falls das Problem immer noch besteht schaust Mal ob du noch Garantie auf dem Mainboard hast und löst diese ggf. ein.


MfG Alexander12


----------



## mackel90 (15. Oktober 2005)

Ja , daran hab ich auch schon gedacht aber das Problem ist wenn ich nen anderen lüfter draufmache erlöscht die Garantie 

 Ich werds wohl mal einschicken müssen !!

 Ich hab mal mit nem Infrarot Thermometer nachgemessen an den kühlrippen direkt sind schon 60-65 Grad, dann will ich nicht wissen wie heiß es im kern ist ....

 Danke,
 Mackel


----------

